# When are yeast nutrients needed?



## skyfire322 (May 28, 2017)

I was talking to one of the guys at the local brew store, and I had asked if yeast nutrients were needed. He told me that kits already have enough nutrients in the concentrate, so it would be overkill. 

That being said, I was going to use a 50/50 D254 and D80 blend. Since I'm using "third party" yeast, would I need to add nutrients? Or is that more for making fruit wine, etc.?


----------



## Smok1 (May 28, 2017)

skyfire322 said:


> I was talking to one of the guys at the local brew store, and I had asked if yeast nutrients were needed. He told me that kits already have enough nutrients in the concentrate, so it would be overkill.
> 
> That being said, I was going to use a 50/50 D254 and D80 blend. Since I'm using "third party" yeast, would I need to add nutrients? Or is that more for making fruit wine, etc.?



I dont have much experience switching out yeast strains but i have been researching it due to most kits coming with ec-1118 now. I dont like using that on high end red kits. On lalvins website it says its not designed for reds, ec1118 also has a low nutrient demand. I bought rc212 for my reds as thats what lalvin recommends. Rc212 has a high/moderate nutrient demand so i dont think the kits would have enough nutrients to use this strain. Id personally add yeast nutrient and yeast energizer to the must, but ill let the pros chime in on this one.


----------



## salcoco (May 28, 2017)

yeast nutrients will give you a healthy fermentation regardless of yeast used. Go-Ferm is the best for yeast hydration. once fermentation starts Fermaid-K or Fermaid-O can be used. 1/2 at start and 1/2 after a third of the ferment has occurred. normal dosage is 1.25 grams/gallon for 
Go-Ferm and 1gram per gallon for Fermaid-K or Fermaid-O


----------



## sour_grapes (May 29, 2017)

I have used D254 (and other "fussy" yeasts) on kits with no additional nutrients multiple times, with no ill effects. YMMV, of course!


----------



## NorCal (May 29, 2017)

skyfire322 said:


> I was talking to one of the guys at the local brew store, and I had asked if yeast nutrients were needed. He told me that kits already have enough nutrients in the concentrate, so it would be overkill.
> 
> That being said, I was going to use a 50/50 D254 and D80 blend. Since I'm using "third party" yeast, would I need to add nutrients? Or is that more for making fruit wine, etc.?



The only way to know if the must has enough nutrient is to send it to a lab. Since I do big batches, with grapes, I don't want to take any chances and always add nutrients as @salcoco said.

Are you going to split the batch, one with D254 and one with D80. Good idea, we've done this and they tasted very different, but the best tasting wine was when they were blended back together. You wouldn't want to put both yeasts in the must at the same time; chances are that one would dominate the other.


----------



## bkisel (May 29, 2017)

I have never used it for my kit wines. I have always used it for my fruit wines. And I ain't gonna change now regardless of what new enlightenment I might find in this thread. 
.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 3, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Are you going to split the batch, one with D254 and one with D80. Good idea, we've done this and they tasted very different, but the best tasting wine was when they were blended back together.



I just ended up going with D80 to simplify things for now. For my next red, I'll do the split!  



salcoco said:


> yeast nutrients will give you a healthy fermentation regardless of yeast used. Go-Ferm is the best for yeast hydration. once fermentation starts Fermaid-K or Fermaid-O can be used. 1/2 at start and 1/2 after a third of the ferment has occurred. normal dosage is 1.25 grams/gallon for
> Go-Ferm and 1gram per gallon for Fermaid-K or Fermaid-O



I picked up the Go-Ferm and Fermaid-K. I assume the Go-Ferm will go in with the yeast, then the Fermaid during primary?


----------



## salcoco (Jun 4, 2017)

go-germ is used to hydrate the yeast. heat water quantity equal to 20 ml per gallon of must or juice. heat water to 110degF dissolve go-ferm at dosage of 1.25 grams per gallon. monitor temp of mix when reduces to 106deg f sprinkle yeast on top and let stand for 15 minute. as such time temper to must and then add to must. Fermaid -K dosage is 1 gram per gallon 1/2 added once fermentation commences and remainder once fermentation sugar is reduced by 1/3.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 5, 2017)

I actually found a great video while perusing Youtube today  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWesA3IdL7k[/ame]


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 20, 2017)

salcoco said:


> Fermaid -K dosage is 1 gram per gallon 1/2 added once fermentation commences and remainder once fermentation sugar is reduced by 1/3.



Fermentation just started today, so with a six gallon batch I'd stir/sprinkle 3 grams of Fermaid -K in now. 

My apologies for sounding dumb but is the final 3 grams going to be 1/3 of my starting SG (1.084) or SG when fermentation started? I can't math correctly, still waking up, lol.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 20, 2017)

from starting sg. if my math correct it would be at sg=1.056. 84/3=28. 1.084-.028=1.056 I prefer measurements in brix makes math easier.


----------



## skyfire322 (Jun 20, 2017)

salcoco said:


> from starting sg. if my math correct it would be at sg=1.056. 84/3=28. 1.084-.028=1.056 I prefer measurements in brix makes math easier.



Again, I do apologize. I assume we remove the 1.0 (and in this example use 84) and use as the base number per this chart?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, and you come up with the same result. Using that chart, your 1.084 SG equates to about 20.4 Brix. 2/3's of that is a bit under 14 Brix. That equates to about 1.056 per your chart.


----------

